# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  L3 MTGC Russian Class Homework

## tohca

*Неделя один (Week one)* Переведите на английский. *Письмо*
Я долго не писал тебе. Извини. 
Ты спрашивал, как я живу здесь, как учусь. 
Я живу в очень красивом городе.
Это город Москва.
Здесь много красивых памятников аркитектуры, отличные музей, хорошие театры, большие проспекты, кратинные галереи, красивое метро. 
Москва-река - очень большая река.
Мосты в городе очень красивые и их много.
Есть в городе и маленькие старинные улицы и старинные здания. 
Сейчас я изучаю русский язык.
Я уже неплохо говорю по-русски и почти всё понимаю, даже кодга русские люди говорят быстро.
Я и мои товарищи в моей группе, иностранные студенты, много занимаемся: читаем,переводим, чиим слова и правила. 
У меня здесь есть друг, его зовут Олег.
Кождое воскресенье мы отдыхаем вместе: гуляем в центре города, смотрим спектакли в театре, любим смотреть на корабли на Москва-реке, гуляем в парке или обедаем в хорошем ресторане.
До свидания, Роберт.
Твой брат Сэм.  _Letter.
I have not written to you in a long time. I am sorry.
You have asked how I am geting along and how are my studies.
I live in a very beautiful city. The city is Moscow.
Here there are many beautiful architectural monuments, excellent museums, good theatres, large avenues, picturesque galleries, beautiful metro. 
Moscow River is a really big river.
There are a lot of beautiful rivers in the city.
In the city, there are small old streets and old buildings. 
I am now studying Russian.
I already can speak Russian quite well and almost understand everything, even when Russian people speak fast. 
My group of foreign students and I, studies a lot: reading, translating, studying words and rules. 
I have a friend here. His name is Oleg.
Every Sunday we go out together: walk in the centre of the city, watch the spectacles of the theartre, love watching boats on the Moscow River, walk in the park or have lunch in good restaurants. 
Goodbye, Robert. Your brother, Sam._ 
I hope someone can check if my translation of the letter is correct. Thanks.

----------


## tohca

1. Завтрак будет в семь часов утра в холле на первом этаже. Где и когда завтрак? 
2. Он звонил час назад. Когда он звонил? 
3. Нет, этот телефон не работает. Этот телефон работает? 
4. Телефон гостиницы можно узнать там, где вы регистрировались. Где можно регистрироваться? 
5. У меня болит голова. Где тебя болит? 
6. Эта гостиница находиться в центре города. Где находиться эта гостиница? 
7. Ключ от комнаты можно взять здесь. Где можно брать ключ от комнаты? 
8. Мы будем здесь неделю. Когда вы будете здесь? 
9. Да, я с женой и с ребёнком. Вы с женой и с ребёнктом? 
10. Нет, гостиница недалеко отсюда. Гостиница далеко отсюда? 
Пожалуйта, исправьте мои ошибки. Спасибо.[/i]

----------


## Rtyom

> 1. Завтрак будет в семь часов утра в холле на первом этаже. Где и когда завтрак?

 I think that it's better like: Где и когда будет завтрак?   

> 4. Телефон гостиницы можно узнать там, где вы регистрировались. Где можно регистрироваться?

 Right question is: Где можно узнать телефон гостиницы?
However, it depeds on situation.  ::    

> 5. У меня болит голова. Где у тебя болит?

 Correct question is: Что у тебя болит?   

> 6. Эта гостиница находится в центре города. Где находится эта гостиница?

  

> 8. Мы будем здесь неделю. Когда вы будете здесь?

 Correct: Сколоько (времени) вы будете здесь?

----------


## Rtyom

> *Неделя один (Week one)...*

 The gist of the story is rendered all right. Your English sometimes is not correct.  ::

----------


## tohca

Спасибо Ртюм. У меня английкий грамматика очень плохо. Когда я в школе, не очень не любит учиться. 
(Thanks Rtyom. My English grammar is very poor. When I was in school, I never liked to study much.) 
Пожалуйста, исправьте мой ошибки. Спасибо.

----------


## Оля

> Здесь много красивых памятников аркитектуры, отличные музеи, хорошие театры, большие проспекты, картинные галереи, красивое метро. 
> Мосты в городе очень красивые, и их много.
> Есть в городе и маленькие старинные улицы, и старинные здания. 
> и почти всё понимаю, даже когда русские _ говорят быстро. Мы, я и _ товарищи в моей группе, иностранные студенты, много занимаемся: читаем,переводим, учим слова и правила. 
> Каждое воскресенье мы отдыхаем вместе.

----------


## Оля

> Спасибо, Ртём. У меня английская грамматика очень плохая. Когда я ходил в школу (or "когда я был в школе"), я не очень любил учиться (or "очень не любил учиться"). 
> Пожалуйста, исправьте мои ошибки. Спасибо.

----------


## tohca

Спасибо Оля.

----------


## Оля

> Спасибо, Оля.

 A comma.

----------


## tohca

Переведите на английский, пожалуийста.
1. Где вы живёте постоянно? 
2. Где вы находитесь сейчас? 
3. Сегодня какой день недели? 
4. Год и день независимости России?

----------


## tohca

"Утренний подъём прошу заменить расстрелом..." 
Переведите на английский пожалуйста. 
Is it, "In the morning, go ahead and shoot the substitute..."?

----------


## Оля

> "Утренний подъём прошу заменить расстрелом..." 
> Переведите на английский пожалуйста. 
> Is it, "In the morning, go ahead and shoot the substitute..."?

 No, "I plead to have shooting of me instead of getting-up in the morning."  http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... 018#157018

----------


## tohca

Ой, исвините Ради Бога! Я не помню.

----------


## Оля

> Ой, извините ради Бога! Я не помню.

 Это потому что ты... "_никогда не просыпался по будильнику в шесть часов утра при полной черноте ночи и тридцатиградусном морозе за окном_"   ::   Иначе бы ты запомнил!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Переведите на английский, пожалуийста.
> 1. Где вы живёте постоянно? 
> 2. Где вы находитесь сейчас? 
> 3. Сегодня какой день недели? 
> 4. Год и день независимости России?

 1. What is your permanent address?
2. Whereabouts are you?
3. Which day of the week is today?
4. Is it a day/year of Russia's independence? _<-- No sense whatever in this sentence._

----------


## tohca

Пожалуйста, исправьте мои ошибки. Спасибо.
1. Здесь есть одна женщина.
Here is a woman. 
2. Она наверно турист от Индия. 
She is probably a tourist from India. 
3. Это "Путераджая", один популярный туристический маршрут в Малайзию.
This is "Putera Jaya", a popular tourist destination in Malaysia. 
4. Еще есть одна машина на улице.
There is also a car on the road. 
5. Эта "Алфа Ромю", дорогая спортивная машина.
It is an "Alfa Romeo", an expensive sports car.

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by tohca  Переведите на английский, пожалуийста.
> 4. Год и день независимости России?   4. Is it a day/year of Russia's independence? _<-- No sense whatever in this sentence._

 I think the author wants to ask what is the date of Russia's independence.

----------


## Rtyom

> 2. Она, наверно, турист из Индии.  
> 3. Это "Путераджая", один популярный туристический маршрут в Малайзию. A variant: Это "Путераджая", один из популярных туристических маршрутов в Малайзии. Without context, I can't say if it is what you really need to say. 
> 4. Еще есть одна машина на улице. 
> 5. Эта "Альфа Ромео", дорогая спортивная машина.

----------


## Оля

> 1. Здесь есть одна женщина. or: Здесь (есть) женщина. / Здесь находится женщина. / Здесь находится одна женщина. 
> 2. Она, наверное, туристка из Индии. 
> 3. Это "Путераджая", один популярный туристический маршрут в Малайзии. 
> 4. Еще есть одна машина на улице. (Depending on the context, this sentence could sound weird) 
> 5. Эта "Альфа Ромео", дорогая спортивная машина.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by tohca  Переведите на английский, пожалуийста.
> 4. Год и день независимости России?   4. Is it a day/year of Russia's independence? _<-- No sense whatever in this sentence._   I think the author wants to ask what is the date of Russia's independence.

 Was Russia dependent anyway?

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by tohca        Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by tohca  Переведите на английский, пожалуийста.
> 4. Год и день независимости России?   4. Is it a day/year of Russia's independence? _<-- No sense whatever in this sentence._   I think the author wants to ask what is the date of Russia's independence.   Was Russia dependent anyway?

 Ой извините. That's a politically incorrect question. Show's how little I know about Russia.  ::

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by tohca  2. Она, наверно, турист из Индии.  
> 3. Это "Путераджая", один популярный туристический маршрут в Малайзию. A variant: Это "Путераджая", один из популярных туристических маршрутов в Малайзии. Without context, I can't say if it is what you really need to say. 
> 4. Еще есть одна машина на улице. 
> 5. Эта "Альфа Ромео", дорогая спортивная машина.

 I have edited my earlier post to reflect the actual intent of my description. I am actually describing a photograph of a tourist at Putra Jaya, a popular tourist spot in Malaysia.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by tohca        Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by tohca  Переведите на английский, пожалуийста.
> 4. Год и день независимости России?   4. Is it a day/year of Russia's independence? _<-- No sense whatever in this sentence._   I think the author wants to ask what is the date of Russia's independence.   Was Russia dependent anyway?   Ой извините. That's a politically incorrect question. Show's how little I know about Russia.

 Actually, we have the holiday that used to be called "Independence Day" but it was just incorrect terminology. Now it's Russia's Day (12th of June).

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by tohca  2. Она, наверно, турист из Индии.  
> 3. Это "Путераджая", один популярный туристический маршрут в Малайзию. A variant: Это "Путераджая", один из популярных туристических маршрутов в Малайзии. Without context, I can't say if it is what you really need to say. 
> 4. Еще есть одна машина на улице. 
> 5. Эта "Альфа Ромео", дорогая спортивная машина.      I have edited my earlier post to reflect the actual intent of my description. I am actually describing a photograph of a tourist at Putra Jaya, a popular tourist spot in Malaysia.

 Now then, my suggestion in blue colour is true to your sentence.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> No, "I plead to have shooting of me instead of getting-up in the morning."

 There has *got* to be a better way to translate that.  How about**: 
"Instead of waking me up in the morning, please just shoot me." 
Cheers!

----------


## Оля

> There has *got* to be a better way to translate that.  How about**: 
> "Instead of waking me up in the morning, please just shoot me."

 Yes, the idea is reproduced quite right.   ::

----------


## tohca

Какои ударныи гласныи?
Пожалуйста, исправьте мои ошибки.
Спасибо.

----------


## Оля

> Какой ударный гласный?
> Пожалуйста, исправьте мои ошибки.
> Спасибо.

 Your question is unintelligible.

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by tohca  Какой ударный гласный?
> Пожалуйста, исправьте мои ошибки.
> Спасибо.   Your question is unintelligible.

 Sorry, I actually wanted to find out the letters which are stressed for the following words:
Пожалуйста, исправьте мои ошибки.

----------


## Leof

> Пож*а*луйста, испр*а*вьте мо*и* ош*и*бки.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by tohca  Какой ударный гласный?
> Пожалуйста, исправьте мои ошибки.
> Спасибо.   Your question is unintelligible.   Sorry, I actually wanted to find out the letters which are stressed for the following words:
> Пожалуйста, исправьте мои ошибки.

 Тогда вопрос звучит так: «где ударение в этих словах?»

----------


## Оля

> Sorry, I actually wanted to find out the letters which are stressed for the following words:
> Пожалуйста, исправьте мои ошибки.

 Aaah, then "какие слоги ударные в этом предложении?"
Or "какие слоги здесь ударные?"

----------


## Оля

> Тогда вопрос звучит так: «где ударение в этих словах?»

 Да-да, а так еще лучше  ::

----------


## tohca

Спасибо.
Казаться меня, все получать новои аватар.
Seems like everyone's having a new avatar.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Тогда вопрос звучит так: «где ударение в этих словах?»   Да-да, а так еще лучше

 Просто проще.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Спасибо.
> Кажется мне, все завели (or сделали) себе новые аватары.

----------


## Rtyom

> Спасибо. Мне кажется, что у всех новоые аватары.
> Seems like everyone's having a new avatar.

 Ну, не у всех...   ::  
Still not everyone has.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by tohca  новоые

 новые   

> Ну, не у всех...   
> Still not everyone has.

 Да, я отстаю.   ::

----------


## tohca

Переведите на английский, пожалуйста. Спасибо.
1. Это наш собственный стиль.
2. Здание построено в современном стиле.
3. Эта одежда азиатского стиля.
4. Эта архитектура относится к готическому стилю.
5. Здесь вы видите современный стиль нашей жизни.
6. Сейчас мы поговорим о современном стиле в архитектуре.
7. Этот магазин с азиатским стилем. 
8. Эти молодые иностранцы - мои туристы.
9. Я встречаю здесь молодых иностранцев.
10. У этих молодых иностранцев нет багажа.
11. Я обедал в ресторане с молодыми иностранцами.
12. Я рассказываю о молодых иностранцах.
13. Я иду к молодым иностранцам в номер.

----------


## tohca

Declension of nouns and adjectives. 
Исправьте мои обшивки, пожалуйста. Спасибо.
1. Именительный падеж
У него есть большой дом. (He has a large house) 
2. Предложный падеж
Дом находиться на улице "Джалан Тун Разак". (The house is located on Jalan Tun Razak) 
3. Родительный падеж
Его составил красного кирпича. (It was make of red bricks) 
4. Дательный падеж
Этому дому принадлежит к ему отцу. (That house belongs to his father) 
5. Винительный падеж
Его купил этот белый дом прошлый год. (He bougt the white house last year) 
6. Инструментальный падеж
Этим домом с малайским дизайном. (That house is with a Malaysian design)

----------


## tohca

Именное и адъективное склонение - множественное число
Исправьте мои ошибки, пожалуйста. Спасибо.
1. Именительный падеж
Эти домы большие большие. (These houses are big) 
2. Предложный падеж
Них домах находиться на улицях "Джалан Тун Разак". (These houses are located on Jalan Tun Razak. 
3. Родительный падеж
Их составили красного кирпичов. (They are made of bricks) 
4. Дательный падеж
Этим домам принадлежат к им отцям. (These houses belongs to their fathers) 
5. Винительный падеж
Их купили эти белые домы прошлые годы. (They bought these white houses a year ago) 
6. Инструментальный падеж
Этими домами с малайскими дезайнами. (These houses are with Malaysian designs)

----------


## Оля

> Исправьте мои ошибки (обшивки = borderings; trimmings; facings), пожалуйста. Спасибо.
> 1. Именительный падеж
> У него есть большой дом. (He has a large house) 
> 2. Предложный падеж
> Дом находится на улице "Джалан Тун Разак". (The house is located on Jalan Tun Razak) 
> 3. Родительный падеж Он был сделан (построен) из красного кирпича. (It was make of red bricks) 
> 4. Дательный падеж Этот дом принадлежит _ его отцу. (That house belongs to his father) 
> 5. Винительный падеж Он купил этот белый дом в прошлом году. (He bougt the white house last year) 
> 6. Творительный падеж Это дом с малайским дизайном. (That house is with a Malaysian design)

----------


## Оля

> Склонение (имён) существительных и прилагательных - множественное число 
> Исправьте мои ошибки, пожалуйста. Спасибо.
> 1. Именительный падеж
> Эти дома  большие. (These houses are big) 
> 2. Предложный падеж Эти дома находятся на улице (единственное число, because the street is single) "Джалан Тун Разак". (These houses are located on Jalan Tun Razak. 
> 3. Родительный падеж Они составлены (сделаны, построены) из красных кирпичей. (They are made of red bricks) 
> 4. Дательный падеж Эти дома принадлежат _ их отцам. (These houses belongs to their fathers) 
> 5. Винительный падеж Они купили эти белые дома год назад. (They bought these white houses a year ago) 
> 6. Творительный падеж Эти дома - с малайским_ дизайном (дизайн in plural doesn't sound good here). (These houses are with Malaysian designs)

 In all these cases (except the 5th one) "эти дома" are in a nominative case.

----------


## Оля

> Дом *находит**ь**ся* на улице "Джалан Тун Разак". The house is located on Jalan Tun Razak 
> Них домах *находит**ь**ся* на улицях "Джалан Тун Разак". These houses are located on Jalan Tun Razak.

 tohca, remember that the suffix ть in "-ться"(with the soft sign) assists only in an infinitive. In a verb form 3-е лицо singular it is always without the soft sign (it is "-тся").
The stress is also different:
наход*и*ться (infinitive)
нах*о*дится (is located)

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by tohca  Дом *находит**ь**ся* на улице "Джалан Тун Разак". The house is located on Jalan Tun Razak 
> Них домах *находит**ь**ся* на улицях "Джалан Тун Разак". These houses are located on Jalan Tun Razak.   tohca, remember that the suffix ть in "-ться"(with the soft sign) assists only in an infinitive. In a verb form 3-е лицо singular it is always without the soft sign (it is "-тся").
> The stress is also different:
> наход*и*ться (infinitive)
> нах*о*дится (is located)

 Thanks for the extra pointers. I am now at level 3 of a 4 level Russian course. It is going really fast and am really struggling to keep up. We have now covered all 6 cases and are supposed to be able to form proper sentenses using the correct cases. And obviously I am not doing too well. However this forum, and the invaluable help from you and others here have helped tremendously.
Большое спасибо!

----------


## Оля

> We have now covered all 6 cases and are supposed to be able to form proper sentenses using the correct cases. And obviously I am not doing too well.

 You put into a required case almost all words in a sentence.   ::   But you should put only the nouns which are an objects.
I.e., you wrote: _Этим домам принадлежат к им отцам_ (correct is: Эти дома принадлежат их отцам).
"Эти дома" is a main subject, it should be a nominative. Дома - что делают? (what do they do?) - принадлежат (they belong).
Belong to whom?. And exactly here you need a dative case: _отцам_.  
P.S. Btw, д*о*ма = at home, дом*а* (not домы) = houses.

----------


## tohca

Склонение существительных и прилаготельных -
Единственная существительное женского рода
Исправьте мои ошибки, пожалуйта. Спасибо. 
1. Именительный падеж
Коричневая собака спит на трудном холодном этаже. (The brown dog is sleeping on the hard cold floor) 
2. Винительный падеж
Он встает эту коричневую собаку. (He woke the brown dog up) 
3. Родительный падеж
У неё нет маленькой коричневой собаки. (She does not have a small brown dog) 
4. Дательный падеж
Большая коричневая собака бежит к синой мечети. (The big brown dog ran to the blue mosque) 
5. Творительный падеж
Я гуляю с красивой чёрней собакой. (I walk with the beautiful black dog) 
6. Предложный падеж
Мы поговорим о хорошей собаке. (We are talking about the good dog)

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by tohca  We have now covered all 6 cases and are supposed to be able to form proper sentenses using the correct cases. And obviously I am not doing too well.   You put into a required case almost all words in a sentence.    But you should put only the nouns which are an objects.
> I.e., you wrote: _Этим домам принадлежат к им отцам_ (correct is: Эти дома принадлежат их отцам).
> "Эти дома" is a main subject, it should be a nominative. Дома - что делают? (what do they do?) - принадлежат (they belong).
> Belong to whom?. And exactly here you need a dative case: _отцам_.  
> P.S. Btw, д*о*ма = at home, дом*а* (not домы) = houses.

 Да, сейчас ясно. Но не всё. Я надеюся что я могу помню эти. Спасибо.

----------


## Оля

> Склонение существительных и прилагательных -
> Единственная существительное женского рода <-- I can't understand it
> Исправьте мои ошибки, пожалуйста. Спасибо. 
> 1. Именительный падеж
> Коричневая собака спит на жёстком холодном полу. (The brown dog is sleeping on the hard cold floor) 
> 2. Винительный падеж
> Он разбудил эту коричневую собаку. (He woke the brown dog up) 
> 3. Родительный падеж
> У неё нет маленькой коричневой собаки. (She does not have a small brown dog) 
> ...

 Actually "коричневая собака" sounds bad. We don't say so. Maybe "бурая" is ok for dog...

----------


## Оля

> Да, сейчас ясно. Но не всё. Я надеюсь,  что я смогу запомнить это. Спасибо.

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by tohca  Склонение существительных и прилагательных -
> Единственная существительное женского рода <-- I can't understand it
> Исправьте мои ошибки, пожалуйста. Спасибо. 
> 4. Дательный падеж
> Большая коричневая собака бежит к синей мечети. (The big brown dog ran to the blue mosque) бежит is a present tense
> ran is a past tense Wanted to say the dog is running to the mosque.   Actually "коричневая собака" sounds bad. We don't say so. Maybe "бурая" is ok for dog...

 I meant "feminine singular".

----------


## tohca

Единственное средний род (Singular neuter case)
Исправьте мои ошибки, пожалуйста. Спасибо. 
1. Именительный падеж
Там есть административное здание. (The office block is over there) 
2. Винительный падеж
Позже мы будем смотреть самое высокое здание в мире. (Later we will see the tallest building in the world) 
3. Родительный падеж
Это здание светского общества. (This is a building of high soceity) 
4. Дательный падеж
Я иду к административному зданию. (I go to the office block) 
5. Творительный падеж
Вы работаете с сердцем на великолепним здании. (You work with your heart on the magnificent building) 
6. Предложный падеж
Она смотрит над красивом здании. (She watched over the beautiful building)

----------


## tohca

Множественные средние рода (Plural neuter case)
Исправьте мои ошибки, пожалуйста. Спасибо.  
1. Именительный падеж
Там есть административные здания. (The office blocks are over there) 
2. Винительный падеж
Позже мы будем смотреть высокие здания. (Later we will see the tall buildings) 
3. Родительный падеж
Эти здания светских обществ. (These are buildings of high soceity) 
4. Дательный падеж
Они идут к административным зданиям. (They go to the office blocks) 
5. Творительный падеж
Вы работаете с сердцами на великолепных зданиях. (You work with your hearts on the magnificent buildings) 
6. Предложный падеж
Они смотрят над красивых зданиях. (They watched over those beautiful buildings)

----------


## Basil77

> I meant "feminine singular".

 Then it will be : _существительное женского рода в единственном числе_

----------


## tohca

Спасибо, Басил. Looks like a difficult phrase, just to say feminine singular.   ::

----------


## Basil77

> Единственное средний род (Singular neuter case)
> Исправьте мои ошибки, пожалуйста. Спасибо. 
> 1. Именительный падеж
> Там есть административное здание. (The office block is over there) 
> 2. Винительный падеж
> Позже мы увидим самое высокое здание в мире. (Later we will see the tallest building in the world) 
> 3. Родительный падеж Это здание светского общества. (This is a building of high soceity) Это не родительный падеж.      
> 4. Дательный падеж
> Я иду к административному зданию. (I go to the office block) 
> ...

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by tohca  Единственное средний род 
> 3. Родительный падеж Это здание светского общества. (This is a building of high soceity) Это не родительный падеж.     
> 6. Предложный падеж
> Она смотрит поверх красивого здания (She watched over the beautiful building) _Но_ _это уже не предложный падеж.._.

 How do I make 3. a sentence with GC and 6. with PC? Большое спасибо.

----------


## Оля

> Единственное число, средний род (Singular neuter case)

  

> Originally Posted by tohca  3. Родительный падеж Это здание светского общества. (This is a building of high soceity) Это не родительный падеж.

 Почему? "Светского общества" - это именно родительный падеж. 
Если в родительный падеж надо поставить именно слово "здание", можно сказать: "_У этого здания интересная конструкция_".

----------


## Оля

> 6. Предложный падеж
> Она смотрит над красивом здании. (She watched over the beautiful building)

 Yoy can say: _Она говорит о красивом здании_ (it's предложный).

----------


## Оля

> Множественное число, средний род_ (Singular neuter case)
> Исправьте мои ошибки, пожалуйста. Спасибо.  
> 1. Именительный падеж
> Там есть административные здания. (The office blocks are over there) 
> 2. Винительный падеж
> Позже мы увидим высокие здания. (Later we will see the tall buildings) 
> 3. Родительный падеж
> Эти здания светских обществ. (These are buildings of high soceity) "Здания" is in a nominative, "светских обществ" is in a genitive. The sentence is ok. 
> 4. Дательный падеж
> ...

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by tohca  3. Родительный падеж
> Эти здания светских обществ. (These are buildings of high soceity) "Здания" is in a nominative, "светских обществ" is in a genitive. The sentence is ok.

 Oh, I'm sorry, the sentence is not ok. Much better is "Это здания светских обществ".

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by Basil77        Originally Posted by tohca  3. Родительный падеж Это здание светского общества. (This is a building of high soceity) Это не родительный падеж.         Почему? "Светского общества" - это именно родительный падеж. 
> Если в родительный падеж надо поставить именно слово "здание", можно сказать: "_У этого здания интересная конструкция_".

 Просто в остальных случаях имеется в виду падеж слова *здание*.

----------

